# Lafayette food jars



## shooter (Jun 14, 2020)

Does anybody know about antique food jars with the name Lafayette embossed on them? Thanks!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

Aqua script word Lafayette towards the bottom. They have one on ebay right now. It has the original cap and is at $144 with 2 bids 21 hours left on it. If your talking about the one with the bust called long neck that is a bigger dollar item. They were considered  fruit jars.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

The closure has an 1885 patent. I saw one with a label Chow Chow Pickles. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## steviep (Jun 15, 2020)

The one on eBay is an aqua quart, LAFAYETTE (in script) stopper neck finish, 3 pc glass and metal lid.  In Red Book 11 it shows #1452 - $125-175.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2020)

The Lafayette aqua jar sold for $245. With the glass lid.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## steviep (Jun 16, 2020)

Value is what someone is willing to pay for it. I'm not a jar collector, but that was a nice one.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh yeah! I love when they have the original lids but really the lids can sometimes be more valuable than the vessel.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

